# New Boot Fit



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

Just received my Dual BOA K2 Maysis boots today and my toe presses against the front of the boot. Not enough to be painful or even uncomfortable, just noticeable. More on the left boot than the right. They are size 11 and my foot measures 28.8. Is this something that is normal and will cease to be an issue with break in or will it become and even bigger issue when going toe side while in use? Really I feel like 11.5 maybe a little big. I can wiggle my toes however I cannot put one on top of the other which is no big deal. Its all a nice snug fit really.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Walk around the house with them for a day. If you don't have any discomfort, then they fit perfect. They will pack out a little for some extra room after you get some use.


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

aggie05 said:


> Walk around the house with them for a day. If you don't have any discomfort, then they fit perfect. They will pack out a little for some extra room after you get some use.


Now that I have been wearing them round the house for about 20 min they are strangling my feet with the BOAs cranked light. I mean they are REALLY snug. Not sure these are gonna work out. Freaking internet snowboard boot shopping SUX. The boots are marked 29 and my foot is 28.8. Should be a perfect fit.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

yep that happens. Try to find a shop and try some on to get an idea. Every boot make/model fits a little different.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

#1. When your toes are hitting the front, are you standing upright or bending your knees in an athletic stance?

#2. Tight is good, they should fit like hockey skates at first. The liners will pack out. Main thing is you don't want any sore pressure points, and you don't want heel lift.


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

poutanen said:


> #1. When your toes are hitting the front, are you standing upright or bending your knees in an athletic stance?
> 
> #2. Tight is good, they should fit like hockey skates at first. The liners will pack out. Main thing is you don't want any sore pressure points, and you don't want heel lift.





OK......What happened is that I had the inner liner BOA cranked too tight. Upon loosening the inner BOA the foot strangulation problem persisted because I failed to loosen the outer BOA as well. After taking the boots completely off and them putting them back on and only cranking the inner BOA slightly snug the boots feel much better. Also after walking around for a while in them the toe touching issue has lessened as well. Seems that after some use I maybe OK afterall. Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## bdc (Nov 16, 2014)

Glidinhigh said:


> They are size 11 and my foot measures 28.8. Is this something that is normal and will cease to be an issue with break in or will it become and even bigger issue when going toe side while in use?


What is the width of your foot? I'm like 28.6cm by 11.5cm, I have some size 11 Burton Hails from around 4 years ago and they bunch up my toes way too much to be comfortable, I desperately need to get some new boots but I'm afraid that my wide foot just has me paranoid now and I have no ability to try on any boots until I get to the snow, and I don't trust Japan to have what I want/need.

Anyone else out there with a similar sized foot, I've seen people recommend Salomen but apparently the boots are bit and so I might just cause other issues because I have a regular width board and I was already pushing the toe drag with my size 11 Burtons.

Someone in this thread said that the Maysis was narrow, but I've read elsewhere that K2 boots are one of the wider boot brands, anyone out there with a wide foot got a pair of these?


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

bdc said:


> What is the width of your foot? I'm like 28.6cm by 11.5cm, I have some size 11 Burton Hails from around 4 years ago and they bunch up my toes way too much to be comfortable, I desperately need to get some new boots but I'm afraid that my wide foot just has me paranoid now and I have no ability to try on any boots until I get to the snow, and I don't trust Japan to have what I want/need.
> 
> Anyone else out there with a similar sized foot, I've seen people recommend Salomen but apparently the boots are bit and so I might just cause other issues because I have a regular width board and I was already pushing the toe drag with my size 11 Burtons.
> 
> Someone in this thread said that the Maysis was narrow, but I've read elsewhere that K2 boots are one of the wider boot brands, anyone out there with a wide foot got a pair of these?



They bunch my toes a little but not enough to be a bother. Pretty sure they will be a perfect fit after a few days of riding.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

They sound like a perfect fit to me!!!!!

And yeah, BOA is so easy to over tighten!!!!!


----------



## bdc (Nov 16, 2014)

Glidinhigh said:


> They bunch my toes a little but not enough to be a bother. Pretty sure they will be a perfect fit after a few days of riding.


You don't happen to know the width of your feet do you?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Glidinhigh said:


> OK......What happened is that I had the inner liner BOA cranked too tight. Upon loosening the inner BOA the foot strangulation problem persisted because I failed to loosen the outer BOA as well. After taking the boots completely off and them putting them back on and only cranking the inner BOA slightly snug the boots feel much better. Also after walking around for a while in them the toe touching issue has lessened as well. Seems that after some use I maybe OK afterall. Thanks everyone for your feedback.


I wear speed laces, but I think that with the both these systems you can easily over tighten. I like my inners more than snug, my uppers pretty tight, and my lowers just snug. Crank on any of them and I feel pain after one run or sooner.


----------



## KinkMojo (Mar 26, 2014)

I wear wider boots too and found that this years K2 T1 was very narrow. My outer foot felt very compressed.


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

bdc said:


> You don't happen to know the width of your feet do you?


A quick measurement it seems I am 10.5.


----------



## Marko_cho (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all, im kinda in the same boat with a DC Mutiny size 12. I wear anything from 12 to the odd 13 depending on thr street shoe. But i got the 12 because when i tried them in the store, there was zero heel lift but some discomfort in my left foot toe area. I feel as if my toes are crashing into the end of the boot. I know the liner will expand eventually but im just not sure about this one. After reading this thread i realize i may have overtightened the inner BOA. I was trying to get a nice snug fit for break in around the house. My feet ended up getting numb and im now considering the size 13. Anyway, just wanted to share and maybe get some insight. Tomorrow and friday i plan to wear the boots while i roll around the house but this time ill do the inner liner a little looser and see if i still experience numbness. Ill post what i discover. Thanks!


----------



## Marko_cho (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh yes, i forgot to mention. The 13s i tried in both the DC Mutiny and Burton Transfer had slight heel lift when attempting to produce heel lift with the boots on.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

bdc said:


> but I'm afraid that my wide foot just has me paranoid now and I have no ability to try on any boots until I get to the snow, and I don't trust Japan to have what I want/need.
> 
> Anyone else out there with a similar sized foot, I've seen people recommend Salomen but apparently the boots are bit and so I might just cause other issues because I have a regular width board and I was already pushing the toe drag with my size 11 Burtons.


I am just like you, so paranoid that dont know untill I actually ride. Did you try 32s?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

bdc said:


> What is the width of your foot? I'm like 28.6cm by 11.5cm, I have some size 11 Burton Hails from around 4 years ago and they bunch up my toes way too much to be comfortable, I desperately need to get some new boots but I'm afraid that my wide foot just has me paranoid now and I have no ability to try on any boots until I get to the snow, and I don't trust Japan to have what I want/need.
> 
> Anyone else out there with a similar sized foot, I've seen people recommend Salomen but apparently the boots are bit and so I might just cause other issues because I have a regular width board and I was already pushing the toe drag with my size 11 Burtons.
> 
> Someone in this thread said that the Maysis was narrow, but I've read elsewhere that K2 boots are one of the wider boot brands, anyone out there with a wide foot got a pair of these?


You'll find that Japan will carry "Asian Fit" boots, that are a wider boot!!!!!

Whether or not they still fit the rest of your foot profile, or even have a great selection in your size, I can't tell you?????


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Marko_cho said:


> Hi all, im kinda in the same boat with a DC Mutiny size 12. I wear anything from 12 to the odd 13 depending on thr street shoe. But i got the 12 because when i tried them in the store, there was zero heel lift but some discomfort in my left foot toe area. I feel as if my toes are crashing into the end of the boot. I know the liner will expand eventually but im just not sure about this one.


Hi Marko,

Crashing might be an issue. Are you getting any lack of circulation or pain? The better you can describe that pressure at the end of the boot the more help everyone will be able to offer.

Stoked!


----------



## Marko_cho (Dec 11, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Marko_cho said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, im kinda in the same boat with a DC Mutiny size 12. I wear anything from 12 to the odd 13 depending on thr street shoe. But i got the 12 because when i tried them in the store, there was zero heel lift but some discomfort in my left foot toe area. I feel as if my toes are crashing into the end of the boot. I know the liner will expand eventually but im just not sure about this one.
> ...


Yes,definitely getting lack of circulation! But that might be due to how tight i did the liner up (i did it as tight as i could basically). The feeling in the toes is, if theyre not bent or curled, they are pushing the limits of the liner and touching the end of the boot. The pain is mostly on my pinky toe and the sole of my foot, which i think are also attributed to the lack of circulation from the tightness of the liner. I know this all sounds pretty bad , but i dont want to give up yet and get the 13 then regret the fact that my boot is too big. I feel like this could be the perfect size if it does indeed give me another 1/4 of a size space. Like i said, i will try the boot again tonight for a couple of hours with the liner and boot itself done up less tight than last night and see how it goes. I feel like i can afford it since heel lift is not an issue here. I will also attach a photo of my foot in the liner where you will clearly see my second toe (which is the longest) pointing out and stretching the liner. 
Thanks for the reply and for your help!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Marko_cho said:


> Yes,definitely getting lack of circulation! But that might be due to how tight i did the liner up (i did it as tight as i could basically). The feeling in the toes is, if theyre not bent or curled, they are pushing the limits of the liner and touching the end of the boot. The pain is mostly on my pinky toe and the sole of my foot, which i think are also attributed to the lack of circulation from the tightness of the liner. I know this all sounds pretty bad , but i dont want to give up yet and get the 13 then regret the fact that my boot is too big. I feel like this could be the perfect size if it does indeed give me another 1/4 of a size space. Like i said, i will try the boot again tonight for a couple of hours with the liner and boot itself done up less tight than last night and see how it goes. I feel like i can afford it since heel lift is not an issue here. I will also attach a photo of my foot in the liner where you will clearly see my second toe (which is the longest) pointing out and stretching the liner.
> Thanks for the reply and for your help!


I am by far no expert in boot-fitting (like BA or Wiredsport here) but I can share a recent similar experience for what it's worth. I'm in my 4th season snowboarding and this past summer bought my second pair of boots and the first pair since learning from folks in this forum how a proper boot should fit. I was in a 15 and went down to a 13 (typically for most shoes I wear a 14) and the fit was snugger than was comfortable at first. I tried wearing them around, my toes were bunched and I hesitated on my decision. So last month I rode in them for the first time, rode 4 hours and felt like circulation was being cut off on my front foot. I had so much pain that I couldn't walk in my regular shoes for the rest of the day after changing out my boots. I will also add that like you, my toes were stretching the liner.

But instead of giving up on them, I trusted what people say around here about getting boots broken in. I also found a post (from BA I think) about taking out the crappy factory insoles and putting something else in there. So I took the aftermarket superfeet insoles out of my old boots, trimmed them to fit the new ones, ripped the shit off the bottom part of the front half of those insoles to make them thinner in the toebox region and replaced the factory insoles of my new boots with those. Rode them last weekend with almost zero discomfort and no pain at all when I left. I suspect that after my next trip they will fit absolutely perfect.

That was my experience take it for what it's worth, but like Wiredsport said, it's hard to know exactly your issue without further description.


----------



## Marko_cho (Dec 11, 2014)

> I am by far no expert in boot-fitting (like BA or Wiredsport here) but I can share a recent similar experience for what it's worth. I'm in my 4th season snowboarding and this past summer bought my second pair of boots and the first pair since learning from folks in this forum how a proper boot should fit. I was in a 15 and went down to a 13 (typically for most shoes I wear a 14) and the fit was snugger than was comfortable at first. I tried wearing them around, my toes were bunched and I hesitated on my decision. So last month I rode in them for the first time, rode 4 hours and felt like circulation was being cut off on my front foot. I had so much pain that I couldn't walk in my regular shoes for the rest of the day after changing out my boots. I will also add that like you, my toes were stretching the liner.
> 
> But instead of giving up on them, I trusted what people say around here about getting boots broken in. I also found a post (from BA I think) about taking out the crappy factory insoles and putting something else in there. So I took the aftermarket superfeet insoles out of my old boots, trimmed them to fit the new ones, ripped the shit off the bottom part of the front half of those insoles to make them thinner in the toebox region and replaced the factory insoles of my new boots with those. Rode them last weekend with almost zero discomfort and no pain at all when I left. I suspect that after my next trip they will fit absolutely perfect.
> 
> That was my experience take it for what it's worth, but like Wiredsport said, it's hard to know exactly your issue without further description.


Wow thanks for sharing that trapper! Your experience does sound very similar to mine and i appriciate hearing how you went about dealing with your new boots. I did not expect this level of helpful reception when i posted here but im glad i did. This is a great community.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Marko_cho said:


> Yes,definitely getting lack of circulation! But that might be due to how tight i did the liner up (i did it as tight as i could basically). The feeling in the toes is, if theyre not bent or curled, they are pushing the limits of the liner and touching the end of the boot. The pain is mostly on my pinky toe and the sole of my foot, which i think are also attributed to the lack of circulation from the tightness of the liner. I know this all sounds pretty bad , but i dont want to give up yet and get the 13 then regret the fact that my boot is too big. I feel like this could be the perfect size if it does indeed give me another 1/4 of a size space. Like i said, i will try the boot again tonight for a couple of hours with the liner and boot itself done up less tight than last night and see how it goes. I feel like i can afford it since heel lift is not an issue here. I will also attach a photo of my foot in the liner where you will clearly see my second toe (which is the longest) pointing out and stretching the liner.
> Thanks for the reply and for your help!


OK Marko,

A few more Q's if you don't mind. You mentioned the internal BOA above. The current Mutiny is not BOA to my knowledge. Could you post a pic of your boot?

Also, I believe the Mutiny has a (partially) heat moldable liner. Please check your literature to confirm. Has that been done?

Lastly, please measure your foot. 

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Marko_cho (Dec 11, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> OK Marko,
> 
> A few more Q's if you don't mind. You mentioned the internal BOA above. The current Mutiny is not BOA to my knowledge. Could you post a pic of your boot?
> 
> ...


Hey Wiredsport,







This is the boot. Not my exact pair, but the exact model that i own. 

Yes, you are correct, i misused 'BOA'. They are in fact a traditional lace. I though BOA could used to describe the pull cord system within the boot that tightens the liner. 

The liner is indeed heat moldable and no i have not done this to the liner. Do you recommend this action?

My foot measures exactly 29.25cm.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks for that extra info.

29.25 is technically a fit in 11.5 snowboard boots. 29.5 (or 295) will be printed inside very size 11.5 boot. 30 cm will be printed inside very size 12 snowboard boot....and so on. This is essentially a note from DC to you saying "we built this size 12 boot to fit a 29.6 to 30.0 cm foot."

Both BOA and quick lace systems give you a lot of leverage and yes, you can easily decirculate your foot. Tight and too tight is a very fine line 

It is not just the toe of the boot that will break in or pack out. The heel pocket will as well. You can expect almost a full shoe size of variation from the break in period. This will let your foot settle deeper into the heel pocket and the toe material will also make way for your piggies. 

Heat fit: Yes. This will help you on your way and you can of course "build up" areas of specific pressure for the heat fit process that will help blow out or make extra room in those regions.

Try the outer on with the liner removed. This will help you visualize the overall room you are working with. You just need to move around some of the liner material for your specifics. That is exactly where the heat process excels.


----------



## Marko_cho (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome. Again, thanks so much for this very informative and speedy information, Wiredsport. I really appriciate it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Along the lines of what Trapper said!!!!!

Proper custom Molded insoles are one of the best ways to go with curin circulation problems!!!!! Especially if you have a high arch!!!!!

When you tighten down those laces, or are constantly applyin downward pressure to your feet as you do when ridin, you "flatten" that arch in the foot, and end up cutting blood circulation!!!!! Also why you're feeling your toe startin to dig into the toe box!!!!!

The standard insoles of most boots are pretty damn ordinary when it comes to proper support!!!!!


----------

